
Should humanity keep schtum about its existence? - edward
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21644127-should-humanity-keep-schtum-about-its-existence-yoo-hoo-were-over-here
======
PaulHoule
Yes.

The most feasible interstellar communication is extermination, as you are just
sending a starship and not decelerating it on the other side.

The killing star and the forge of god are science fiction and let's keep it
that way.

